# New to hunting



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys, I've been fishing all my life, but the closest I've ever come to hunting was squarrels and rabbits when I was a kid. I'm thinking of getting into some other type of hunting, and was wondering if you guys could give me some advice on getting started. I don't own a rifle, so the first time getting into it I'd like to use one of the three shotguns I already own. I have a 12 gauge Remington 1100, a 410 Browning, and a 20 gauge side by side Ithica. I'm basically looking for different types of hunting I might be able to do with these guns, and where some free or cheap hunting grounds might be near Chesapeake VA. Thanks a million.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

you have mail.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I didn't get that mail RuddeDogg.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just do a quick search for Va State game land or Fed game land but be warned it's open to every swinging gun walking.

Now how much do ya want to sell that Browning 410 for? My daughter needs a shotgun


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

drawinout said:


> I didn't get that mail RuddeDogg.


sent ya a pm. I see that ya got it.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, I got it Dogg, thanks.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

drawinout, Im just the oppsite. I have been huntin my wholel life deer, turkey, duck, goose. you name it. As far as free land goes...

Chesapeake- Ballahack Rd, (the old Cavalier hunt club) now Cavalier WMA, its a lottery hunt though...

Va. beach- Back Bay and False Cape South of LIP, they have a lottery hunt too....or you can check out Va. dept of Game and Inland fishheries website for other WMA's nearby.

By the way if its deer youre after, try some different types of buckshot with that Rem. 1100 00buck is not always best... Mine slung #1 buck like a champ...Hope this helps....


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Ford. Honestly, I don't even know what a lottery hunt is? My grandmother owns around 100 acres of woodland with fields surrounding it Washington N.C.. The good thing about it is, she also has a tractor trail leading to a field right in the middle of the woods on her property! Now, she rents out the fields and tractor trail, but the woods is all me. I was thinking I might set up a deer stand right there on the corner of the field in the middle of the woods.. What do you guys think??? I thought I would start there until I can find somebody's land to hunt on up here. I don't know if I want to hunt on land with a million people on it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Washington, NC*

You should not have a problem killing deer in that area. I used to hunt around Creswell, NC. The land I hunted joined Lake Phelps. It also joined the bear preserve. We would see hundereds of deer each day. We hunted headlands with no trees. Thickets of reeds surrounded the land and deer would flock to the fields all hours of the day. We would see black bear in the early morning and late evening. The NC record black bear was taken on this property by Al Blase several years ago. 

Each headland was a mile long and 1/2 mile across. Every 100 yards or so there was a windrow. You could see much farther than you could shoot. I shot a doe at 412 yards with a 30-06. It would be hard hunting with a shotgun though.

The great dismal swamp hold an abundance of wildlife. The entire area has an abundance of wildlife. 

The farmer sold the 3rd headland to some duck hunters. They flooded it and now duck hunt. It is no good for deer hunting now. 

I have not been down in several years now. It was an awesome place. I bet you have a great tract of land if you have 100 acres near Washington, NC. Especially if it is wooded.

Good luck!!

Darin


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

draw i had some land in washinton last season dont know if i still have it but anyway there is plenty of deer there you have the best deer shotgun ever made with the rem 1100 i have 4 (2 12ga 1 20ga and a 410) i also hunt in a club in suffolk with over 3000 acres pm me if your interested in going there sometime


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

100 acres is plenty of land for one person to hunt, IMO..I would get down there on the weekend when you can and just watch the fields to see where the deer are coming and going from. They should still be using those same trails when the season opens, until they start to get pressured. If the farmer has beans in the field they will be coming to those young plants now, primarily in the evening at dusk. If theres a good buck on that property get out there now so you can see him!!!! Once the season starts you prolly wont ever see him...


----------

